
Scala 2.12.0 released - pedrorijo91
https://github.com/scala/scala/releases/tag/v2.12.0
======
simono
Not officially announced/released yet, but here are (better) release notes:
[http://get-scala.org/2.12](http://get-scala.org/2.12)

------
dluc
Looks like the announcement is still under work, e.g. you can visit 2.12.0-RC1
page [1] and 2.12.0-RC2 [2] but not 2.12.0 [3] yet, and both [http://get-
scala.org](http://get-scala.org) and [http://scala-lang.org](http://scala-
lang.org) homepages point to 2.11.8 as the official version.

BTW, here's a list of packages available for 2.12.x [4], if you are planning
to migrate (please do!). The package is on Maven [5] :-)

From the release notes [6] "This release is identical to 2.12.0-RC2" so
anything on RC2 should just work.

BTW "2.12.1 will be out shortly (by the end of November) to address some known
(but rare) issues in 2.12.0, and 2.11.9 is the last planned 2.11.x release
(due by mid December). In the next few weeks, we at Lightbend will share our
plans for Scala 2.13." [4]

[1] [http://scala-lang.org/download/2.12.0-RC1.html](http://scala-
lang.org/download/2.12.0-RC1.html)

[2] [http://scala-lang.org/download/2.12.0-RC2.html](http://scala-
lang.org/download/2.12.0-RC2.html)

[3] [http://scala-lang.org/download/2.12.0.html](http://scala-
lang.org/download/2.12.0.html)

[4] [https://github.com/scala/make-release-
notes/blob/2.12.x/proj...](https://github.com/scala/make-release-
notes/blob/2.12.x/projects-2.12.md#available-projects-for-scala-212)

[5] [https://repo1.maven.org/maven2/org/scala-lang/scala-
compiler...](https://repo1.maven.org/maven2/org/scala-lang/scala-
compiler/2.12.0/)

[6] [http://get-scala.org/2.12#improved-futures](http://get-
scala.org/2.12#improved-futures)

------
PartOSolution25
Any news on the performance impact of the new trait encoding [1] , [2]?

[1] [http://www.scala-lang.org/blog/2016/07/08/trait-method-
perfo...](http://www.scala-lang.org/blog/2016/07/08/trait-method-
performance.html)

[2]
[https://bugs.openjdk.java.net/browse/JDK-8161334](https://bugs.openjdk.java.net/browse/JDK-8161334)

~~~
simono
If I remember correctly, for 2.12 the compiler will generate additional
forwarder methods, which mitigates the performance issues, but increases file
size again.

It's still a lot smaller than 2.11, but for instance the standard library of
2.12.0-RC1 was 900kB smaller than 2.12.0.

